# any women trappers here?



## futureUPtrapper (May 6, 2005)

am i the only one?

angela


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

You just might be the only one Angela, you're the only lady trapper I've heard of.....but now I know who I'll call when those pesky beaver clog our creek up again!
Welcome!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I've trapped a few women in my lifetime.


----------



## Walligator (Mar 30, 2003)

Nope, you're not the only one. I too, still do the ole trade!!!! Just not as much as in years before 

Walligator


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Stock up on 330's and have fun in the U.P.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I do a little trapping, but not completely on my own. I can set a 110 and a smaller foothold, but can't handle the 220's and 330's. 

So, my partner and I, when he has time to run the lines, do it this way:

I find the sign and get permission to trap the land. He makes the sets, I run the line and pull the fur. 

He skins it out, for the most part, although I am learning. Did my first fox last winter. 

And so far, except for a couple of pelts, he keeps the fur...  

What's wrong with this deal...


----------



## Avidhunter (Feb 23, 2004)

Linda G. said:


> I do a little trapping, but not completely on my own. I can set a 110 and a smaller foothold, but can't handle the 220's and 330's.
> 
> So, my partner and I, when he has time to run the lines, do it this way:
> 
> ...


Sounds Like a great deal to me!  You ever need another trapping partner Linda, just let me know.


----------



## futureUPtrapper (May 6, 2005)

yep, that's what im mainly going there to trap, beavers. Here in my part of western NY there are NO beavers... so ive never trapped them. Started trapping when i was 14 and this year ive decided i need to find some new animals to trap. Planned to trap beaver and mink mainly, and would like to catch a bobcat since we cant trap them here, either. It should be fun. And yep, if you have beavers bothering you let me know, i'll get them if your not too far away, LOL.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I don't personally but one of my good friends does. I hope she gets internet hook up soon and can join the forums.

She gives me many of her pelts for fly tying.


----------

